
Reverse Engineering Nintendo's Unknown6 Packet in PokemonGo - adamnemecek
https://github.com/pkmngodev/Unknown6#
======
atesti
It's gone (404). Anybody has a clone?

Here is more information:
[https://twitter.com/pkmngodev](https://twitter.com/pkmngodev)
[https://www.reddit.com/live/xdkgkncepvcq/](https://www.reddit.com/live/xdkgkncepvcq/)

------
pingec
Here is the latest summary
[https://github.com/pkmngodev/Unknown6/issues/65](https://github.com/pkmngodev/Unknown6/issues/65)

